

Should you do performance reviews in a small startup? - jesses
http://blog.adku.com/2011/01/peer-reviews-in-4-month-old-3-person.html

======
Ryan_IRL
I can't agree more that company culture is hard to change. Maybe even
impossible. Trust is a huge factor in creating that culture, and despite
outward appearance, friendship between employees does not equal trust. Open
communication is the best medicine.

Great article.

